# Little lowly collection annual update!



## Jot (Aug 30, 2007)

*Update : to see the difference a year makes scroll down!!!*

I was bored last night so i thought i'd take some pics of my stash! Partly because i'm going on holiday and my friend thought no one would believe me if i said how much make up i had in my case!

I have more make up than all my friends put together i think but its little compared to specktra standards! (and its grown big time in the last couple of months!)
Enjoy anyway, thanks for looking

Eyeshadows:





L-R 
Phloof, Brule, Shroom, Woodwinked, Embark
Silver Ring, Idol Eyes, Satellite Dreams, Flashtrack, Shimmermoss
Humid, Sumptuous Olive, Gleam, Expensive Pink

Pigment samples




L-R
Rose, Deep Blue Green, Azreal Blue
Lily White, Silver Fog, Grape
Copper Sparkle, Teal, Golden Olive, Vanilla

Blushes etc




Northern Lights MSF, Golden Bronzer
Ladyblush, Tenderling

Eyeliners etc




Pop Iris, Peacocky, So there Jade, Teddy, Jadeway, Graphblack, Lucky Jade
Prep+ Prime, Splashlashm, Zoomlash, Browset
Bare study paint pot, Blacktrack, Rich Ground, Shade

Foundation etc




Select Moisturecover, Select Moistureblend, Select Sheer/Loose

Lips:




Petting Pink, Plink, Viva Glam V, Viva Glam VI
Prr, Viva Glam V gloss
Pink Edge, Half Red

Brushes:




Lash curler, 318, 266, 219,239x2, 217x2, 224, 190, 116, 129







 thanks!


*01/09/08 - Update starts here* - this is what it now looks like! (and this isn't everything! Starflash and make up bags not included)
Eyeshadows/pigments are either doubled or tripple stacked.
I can write it all up but idea was more to show growth xx











Thanks for looking


----------



## gitts (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Little lowly collection*

That makes me feel good.  My collection is not much bigger but it seems so puny compared to others here.  It is good to know there are others like me.


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Little lowly collection*

That's a lovely collection. You have loads of things that I really want to get


----------



## Jot (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Little lowly collection*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gitts* 

 
_That makes me feel good. My collection is not much bigger but it seems so puny compared to others here. It is good to know there are others like me._

 

yay for us little collection people! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My friends and husband think i have loads (enough!!!) then you look at others and they have so much and there is so much i want (need?)!!!


----------



## nunu (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Little lowly collection*

lovely collection!!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Little lowly collection*

awww, cute!!


----------



## jannax212 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Little lowly collection*

very nice collection!!!


----------



## macface (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Little lowly collection*

cool collection.


----------



## Hilly (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Little lowly collection*

love your stuff!


----------



## frocher (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Little lowly collection*

Great collection!


----------



## talks (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Little lowly collection*

I'm with Jot, yay for us! I also have more makeup than most of the people I know, second only to my friend the aspiring makeup artist. You have a wonderful collection and now I really want to get the golden olive pigment!!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Little lowly collection*

Very nice collection!


----------



## MisaMayah (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Little lowly collection*

I love ur collection =) u have a lot of my faves in there, esp the lip products! Have fun building ur collection


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Little lowly collection*

lovely collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love your eyeshadows!


----------



## n_c (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Little lowly collection*

That's a nice collection especially the brushes.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Little lowly collection*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_yay for us little collection people! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My friends and husband think i have loads (enough!!!) then you look at others and they have so much and there is so much i want (need?)!!!_

 
Defiantely need!  LOL  And your collection is fabulous!!  I can see so much versatility with it!!  I love it!


----------



## sharkbytes (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Little lowly collection*

lovely collection! while it may be small compared to some, you've got the most important thing: BRUSHES!  Now everything you get will look 10x better : )


----------



## Jot (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Little lowly collection*

Thanks for all your comments - i've been meaning to do a collection update recently as it has been growing and growing! i'll do one soon as its a great way to spot all the new things i've bought x


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Little lowly collection*

Amazing collection


----------



## Mandypaul (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Little lowly collection*

great collection Jot, i love your eyeshadow colours  i can see some there that want/need lol


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Little lowly collection*

This is a great collection, you have a ton of variety there!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Little lowly collection*

really nice collection


----------



## Jot (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Little lowly collection*

Updated collection!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Little lowly collection*

Beautiful! I love seeing updates and getting a sense of how someone's collection has grown - I think it's really neat.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Little lowly collection*

Where can I get an organizer like that from????


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Little lowly collection*

yeah where did you get those bins????


----------



## jennyfee (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Little lowly collection*

you have a really nice collection! im sure im the one having the most pathetic mac collection here  lol i have loads of drugstore stuff but own like... 4 mac products  lol wondering what im doing on specktra right? lol anyway i cant wait to expand my tiny mac family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 online shopping y'all!!!!!


----------



## Jot (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Little lowly collection*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_Where can I get an organizer like that from????_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_yeah where did you get those bins????_

 
Ikea- i'm sure i got the idea off someone else here but i can't remember who.
they are so cheap too


----------



## nunu (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Little lowly collection*

It has grown a lot!! I love how you've organised your make up in that storage tray.


----------

